# Michaels Witch's Potion Bottles



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I made a few last year for my "Potions" class in our Harry Potter themed Halloween party:





































Most of the bottles were bought at thrift stores over the course of the year for a quarter or less, and the labels were printed on the computer using different fonts, and then dyed in coffee to lend a little antique feel, really easy.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm collecting bottles for my Tia Dalma room. You would be surprised how ordinary food items come in neat bottles. I've been collecting them as we use them. Things like olive oil, salad dressings, etc come in neat shapes. 

I plan to make my labels with Photoshop, but I've seen bottle labels available at Grandinroad. Here's the link...


Halloween Bottle Labels - Grandin Road


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Printing out labels shouldn't be a problem. I imagine there are plenty of templates available online. Personally, I plan to pull the labels off the set of bottles I bought at Michaels last week. I figure any alchemist worth his salt should be able to identify his toxins by taste or smell. ("Yessss...that's hemlock, all right!")

MHooch, that's a nice collection of bottles you've got. I like vinegar and oil on my salads, so I've go a few pretty neat ones from the better brands of salad vinegar. So I either got 'em expensive or free, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

This site has some really nice bottle ideas. Witch Kitchen | AranaMuerta.com


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

that site did have some cool bottles...i made bottles too last year, but when i put my labels into the tea, the ink bled.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I just did mine bottles last year free hand, 
Kallie, I put them in the tea and let dry before I wrote on them- I also ripped the paper, not cut to giv it a more ragged look
This year Rikki made me two great bottles for the secret reaperer, and printed up labels to make my other bottles match,
The bottles at Michaels are great, but you can make some way cheaper if you keep your eyes open for cool bottles. Thrift stores, garage sales, and of course the grocery store, I bought s certain kind of diced tomatoes, I saw at Big Lots - another good source- just for the jar, that I could use it to cook with was just a bonus! LOL.
I hope to improve on mine this year, as am hoping to do a bigger witch display.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Dead Spiders work (AranaMuerta) I have been looking at her work for years, onme of the first people that inspired me to take it up to the next level, she is a genious!!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I made my own, and used my wife's xyron sticker maker to make them adhesive. 

I used cool fonts and aged parchment paper found in any office supply store. 

Printed various shapes and sizes one sheet and tore them by hand to give the frayed edge look. 

For bottles, I used stuff we found anywhere from Michael's to a thrift shop.

We filled the bottles with various things like UV reactive water in different colors, fake ants, spiders, snakes, eyeballs, etc.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

scotty10_31 said:


> After avoiding the temptation to buy those cool little potion bottles at Michaels for 2 years, I plan to buy all of them this year. Which got me to thinking. has anyone tried to make their own? I was saying that to myself today as I added up the dollar signs in my head and thought maybe it was possible or if anyone here has done something similar. I guess u would need to be able to print out labels with designs, and lots of little wholesale bottles. It just struck me as something cool to work on. Has anyone tried?


Ghostess has a link to American Science and Surplus (American Science & Surplus : Items Just Off the Truck) in one of her posts about invitations. They've got a great assortment of bottles at IMO are good prices.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Well you can get these neat scrapbooking/cardmaking type programs from Office Max and those kinds off stores. I bought a program where it let's me make cards, stickers, banners, flyers, brochers, ect for only $30.00 at office max. Anyway, it gives you several options as you can designe your own bottle lables.

As far as getting the bottles, just check out thrif stores or craft sections as your local stores. Also, you can have one heck of a drinking party. We all know that liqor bottles have someof the best designes.

Good Luck. Post pics!


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

There are also some cool labels for sale at Halloween Costumes - Plus Size, Adult, and Kids Halloween Costumes at HalloweenMart.com. I believe they are called "Spooky Bottle Stickers" and you get 8 labels for $4.99.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, I have no idea how that link showed up on my post above. I only typed halloween mart dot com. Anyway, just go to their home page and do a search for "spooky bottle stickers". Sorry about that...


----------

